# Ok, I did a search first...



## kninegirl (Jun 29, 2012)

Why can I not find any info on LPS? Any info would help.. esp a price list!:thumbsup:


----------



## FearlessTeapot (Oct 12, 2012)

We worked for them before, very briefly. They didn't seem too bad, but we weren't getting enough volume from them to justify continuing. Don't believe I kept a price list, this was a few years back.


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

kninegirl said:


> Why can I not find any info on LPS? Any info would help.. esp a price list!:thumbsup:


I think Doberman currently has LPS contracts. He might be able to help. I only worked for them through a regional.


----------



## nopay (Apr 23, 2012)

signed up with them this summer, had to read and sign a 140 page contract,give my first borned child up to them for keeps, pay $50 a month for the software and they had little to no work. Nice folks, answer any question any time of day, and the pay was crumbs.(worked for them thru a regional, NFS.)


kninegirl said:


> Why can I not find any info on LPS? Any info would help.. esp a price list!:thumbsup:


----------



## juice (Oct 27, 2012)

anyone know any information good or bad on miken construction from ontario, ca and doing ppo property preservation work


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Search the forum.


I believe they've been discussed.


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

juice said:


> anyone know any information good or bad on miken construction from ontario, ca and doing ppo property preservation work


Nice intro...:thumbsup:


----------



## Backwell (Oct 15, 2012)

BPWY said:


> Search the forum.
> 
> 
> I believe they've been discussed.


Well that post contributed nothing. Neither does this post.


----------



## RichR (Sep 22, 2012)

Backwell said:


> Well that post contributed nothing. Neither does this post.


Actually it was helpful, stay with me on this one! 
If BPWY had answered the guy, the OP would have gotten 1 answer and most likely it would have been a repeat of what has already been said before. However because of BPWY's statement it may make the OP stop and think, look up and see the "Search" button and say "Hey" good idea. If he searches he will find multiple comments regarding his inquiry, thus getting alot of good info. Whats that saying "Feed a person a fish, they eat for a day. Teach a person to fish, they eat for a life time". Anyways BPWY just may have taught this NG to fish. As for BradsConst comment, well we all have our own ways of trying to get a point across and some may be a little more "rough around the edges" than others. Him like many here like to see the NG's post a little bio about themselves before they jump in asking redundant questions. Its always nice to know a little bit about the person your trying to help out. If the NG gets offended by that statement, he better look for a new line of work because he will be too thin skinned for this Business.


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

RichR said:


> Actually it was helpful, stay with me on this one!
> If BPWY had answered the guy, the OP would have gotten 1 answer and most likely it would have been a repeat of what has already been said before. However because of BPWY's statement it may make the OP stop and think, look up and see the "Search" button and say "Hey" good idea. If he searches he will find multiple comments regarding his inquiry, thus getting alot of good info. Whats that saying "Feed a person a fish, they eat for a day. Teach a person to fish, they eat for a life time". Anyways BPWY just may have taught this NG to fish. As for BradsConst comment, well we all have our own ways of trying to get a point across and some may be a little more "rough around the edges" than others. Him like many here like to see the NG's post a little bio about themselves before they jump in asking redundant questions. Its always nice to know a little bit about the person your trying to help out. If the NG gets offended by that statement, he better look for a new line of work because he will be too thin skinned for this Business.


I personally dont think the search function works properly, we have had discussions of several topics and the search does not find them! Including LPS!


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

kninegirl said:


> Why can I not find any info on LPS? Any info would help.. esp a price list!:thumbsup:


I love working with them! Not one photo request all summer :thumbsup:


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

JDRM said:


> I personally dont think the search function works properly, we have had discussions of several topics and the search does not find them! Including LPS!



No discussion board i know of will let you search 3 characters or less. It's a discussion board flaw IMHO. LOL!!! did a search on IMHO and came up with 28 results! LMAO!


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Backwell said:


> Well that post contributed nothing. Neither does this post.





Thats the beauty of being site staff. It doesn't have to make sense to you.

As long as the staff have the support of the site owner and each other.



And as the other posts that followed show.... the other members got it while you didn't. 






Myself like so many others that have come up the hard way and know how the game works both in the field and in the forums do not like when new guys come on and make while often times is a single post looking for info that they themselves could find. 
Type out long responses full of info and the guy asking the question never comes back to the forum to see and/or appreciate the info that was given.
Its called drive by posting and this guy's request has the look of that. Now maybe he will pay another visit and learn about what hes seeking, maybe not.

As far as posts that contribute and those that dont............ the one you made grousing about others posts that don't contribute............ actually contributes EVEN LESS than the ones you were referring to. Ever hear of pot and kettle?


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> No discussion board i know of will let you search 3 characters or less. It's a discussion board flaw IMHO.





Its frustrating when searching for the likes of LPS, MCS, MSI etc.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

BPWY said:


> Its frustrating when searching for the likes of LPS, MCS, MSI etc.


So do it for the wookie.


----------



## JFMURFY (Sep 16, 2012)

kninegirl said:


> Why can I not find any info on LPS? Any info would help.. esp a price list!:thumbsup:


I used to deal with LPS... before they were LPS. Started inspections with the Insul's (Universal) in 1995. Insul's sold out an they became Fidelity, Started P&P with them in 2008. A year later +/- they began bidding out there work to Regionals. It has gone downhill from there with them.
I didn't get awarded a Regional contract with them, nor did any other P&P contractor in the State. So all their work was being managed by out of State Regionals.
I still do their P&P QC inspections, and the work being performed is substandard an not in accordance with HUD quideline. Their work performance tells me that prices that eventually get to the Contractor is also sub-standard.


----------



## Backwell (Oct 15, 2012)

I don't think there is anything wrong with people asking questions that have been answered before. If they want a specific answer either answer or don't. Don't waste time telling them to search. Look at the thread title, it says he searched right off the bat.


----------



## RichR (Sep 22, 2012)

Backwell said:


> I don't think there is anything wrong with people asking questions that have been answered before. If they want a specific answer either answer or don't. Don't waste time telling them to search. Look at the thread title, it says he searched right off the bat.


Actually the comments were not directed towards the OP, as she did state she had searched. The comments were directed towards the NG who hijacked this thread asking his own question. He didn't say he searched.


----------



## Dnmceo17 (Oct 7, 2012)

kninegirl said:


> Why can I not find any info on LPS? Any info would help.. esp a price list!:thumbsup:


 I know they are in DC & MD my bother in law works for them I dont kno what their pay is but thier discount is 24% they pay regularly per my Bro in law
He says he is OK with them
I hope this helps, good luck:thumbsup:


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Can't speak for the company, but we have followed behind on their contractors plenty of times and had to redo wints and securing because they didn't do them per the work order.


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> Can't speak for the company, but we have followed behind on their contractors plenty of times and had to redo wints and securing because they didn't do them per the work order.


Probably contractors down the food chain, making minimal and not much giving a crap! By the time it gets to them they are getting $30 a wint, and trying to be profitable, which would require cutting every corner possible, while using Kool aid instead of anti freeze.

By the way, LPS is on probation with Wells Fargo, and are no longer getting Chase work, atleast in Mi.


----------



## JFMURFY (Sep 16, 2012)

JDRM said:


> Probably contractors down the food chain, making minimal and not much giving a crap! By the time it gets to them they are getting $30 a wint, and trying to be profitable, which would require cutting every corner possible, while using Kool aid instead of anti freeze.
> 
> By the way, LPS is on probation with Wells Fargo, and are no longer getting Chase work, atleast in Mi.


 
They have lost quite abit of the Big banks... Growing too big too fast... bad business model


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

JDRM said:


> Probably contractors down the food chain, making minimal and not much giving a crap! By the time it gets to them they are getting $30 a wint, and trying to be profitable, which would require cutting every corner possible, while using Kool aid instead of anti freeze.
> 
> By the way, LPS is on probation with Wells Fargo, and are no longer getting Chase work, atleast in Mi.


LPS lost WFHM and Chase HM work in AZ,UT and HI.


----------



## kninegirl (Jun 29, 2012)

JDRM said:


> I personally dont think the search function works properly, we have had discussions of several topics and the search does not find them! Including LPS!


 
I was just going to say that.. I did search BEFORE I posted the question and NOTHING came up?


----------



## kninegirl (Jun 29, 2012)

Thanks peeps for the replies.. I did search and found nothing. 
Any tips on how to get in with them- they sent us paperwork to fill out and it is pretty long and detailed.. 

Oh and Im a GIRL lol a few referred to me as he lol


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Like was mentioned three letter combos won't search. Four is the default minimum.

I don't recall much discussion on lps.

The other company asked about has been discussed.


----------



## BigMonkey (Sep 16, 2012)

thanohano44 said:


> LPS lost WFHM and Chase HM work in AZ,UT and HI.


Ah- ha. This explains why we went through all the paperwork with LPS and then suddenly they had nothing for us. (we're in utah) 

Does anyone know who _landed_ the Wells Fargo and Chase accounts?


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

BigMonkey said:


> Ah- ha. This explains why we went through all the paperwork with LPS and then suddenly they had nothing for us. (we're in utah)
> 
> Does anyone know who _landed_ the Wells Fargo and Chase accounts?


Safeguard has CHMRL


----------



## JFMURFY (Sep 16, 2012)

kninegirl said:


> Thanks peeps for the replies.. I did search and found nothing.
> Any tips on how to get in with them- they sent us paperwork to fill out and it is pretty long and detailed..
> 
> Oh and Im a GIRL lol a few referred to me as he lol


 
Call Eric Jihard Ph # 440-663-4456, one of the only good people at the place... He can let you know what an how to get them.


----------



## REO2Rentals (Sep 18, 2012)

;38074 said:


> Call Eric Jihard Ph # 440-663-4456, one of the only good people at the place... He can let you know what an how to get them.


Hello JFMURFY!

Is he a vendor manager at LPS? I always ran into a GATEKEEPER:sad:


----------

